# xmailer (oder ähnliches) für Mac



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (20. November 2004)

Hallo allerseits,
ich habe vor kurzem einen USB-Stick von MPIO erstanden und da war ein sehr sinnvolles Progrämchen dabei, namens „XMailer“ mit welchem ich an jedem PC mit Internetanschluß meine Emails direkt vom USB-Stick lessen konnte. Nun Suche ich noch so ein Programm welches jedoch auf Macs zum Einsatz kommen kann.
Wäre super wenn mir bei der Suche jemand helfen könnte.

Viele Grüße und ein schönes Wochenende wünscht
DirtyWorld


----------



## kurtparis (20. November 2004)

Du musst einfach nur  "Sendmail" bei Jaguar (10.2) oder "Postfix" bei Panther (10.3) aktivieren.
Dafür musst du in's Terminal oder  eine kleine Aplikation namens Sendmailenabler oder Postfixenabler benutzen.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (20. November 2004)

Cool, gibts auch ne application die unter den Mac OS X versionen und nem 9.3 System funktionieren?


----------

